# Razer Lycosa Beleuchtung heller stellen?



## webwolf67 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mir ne Razer Lycosa Tastatur gegönnt.
Ist ein echt edles Teil und kann man nur empfehlen.

Mein Problem liegt in der Tastatur Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Mir persönlich ist es einfach zu dunkel.

Die Helligkeit, wenn man die WASD Tasten aktiviert ist genau richtig.
Diese Helligkeit würde ich gerne haben, wenn alle Tasten beleuchtet sind.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit oder eine Lösung?

Für konstruktive Tips wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Wolfgang


----------



## Candyman121 (15. Januar 2008)

Laut meinen Wissens ist das nur eine Option das man WASD Tasten besonders hervorheben kann. Schau mal im Razer Menü am PC obs da was gibt.


----------



## webwolf67 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ne, da gibt es nichts.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefül, dass im mittleren Bereich der Tastatur dunkler wird. Evtl. ist ne LED kaputt.
Bin schon fast dazu geneigt, das Teil mal aufzuschrauben und einen Blick hinein zu werfen, was da abgeht.
Sollte dann etwas defekt sein, dann kann ich ja noch umtauschen.

Wolfgang


----------



## bullveyr (16. Januar 2008)

http://razerblueprints.net/index.php/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,99/topic,7090.0/

Lycosa Light Tuning


----------



## Ceego (16. Januar 2008)

bullveyr am 16.01.2008 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> http://razerblueprints.net/index.php/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,99/topic,7090.0/
> 
> Lycosa Light Tuning



Kenn den Thread schon.
Schon jemand ausprobiert?
So wie ich das sehe ist azuf der Rückseite eine Schraube unter dem Aufkleber.
Öffnen => Garantieverlust. Oder?

Frage zu den Tasten: sind die bei euch auch so laut?
Also nicht so wie an nem Notebook, sondern eher so wie bei ner alten PS/2-Tastatur...
Auf jeden Fall lauter als bei ner G11 oder G15. Und bei flachen "Notebook-Style"-Tasten hätte ich mir da was anderes erwartet.

Hier gibts übrigens paar Bilder:
http://www.lossofreality.de/Bilder/Lycosa/album/index.html


----------



## webwolf67 (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Habe inzwischen die Razer aus austausch zurück gesendet.
Ich werde aber bei meiner ausgetauschten mal den Mod vom Kollegen testen.
Ausser die Razer Entwickler bringen noch vorher eine Software-Lösung dazu, was bestimmt die meisten sehr begrüßen würden.

Das Problem mit dem Lauten klacken empfinde ich nicht so.
Ich finde Sie zum schreiben gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn sie nur heller wäre.


----------



## Ceego (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hab den MOD mal ausprobiert, is bisschen besser geworden. könnte aber noch ein bisschen heller sein...


----------

